# Tantalus/Pali/Kailua/Waimanolo Ride Report



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

We did a group ride from Kapiolani Park in Waikiki up to Tantalus road which is a steep grade with switchbacks and poor pavement but the views are spectacular. We then went over the backside of Punchbowl National Cemetery to the Pali Highway. You can ride the Pali until Nuuanu Road which bypasses the bad section of highway. On the descent into Kailua, you go through two tunnels and can easily hit 45-50 mph. Today was a little slower due to some ferocious crosswinds that were gusting at around 20-30 mph at the pass. We rode through Kaneohe on the Dick Evans Road Race course and eventually worked our way around to Waimanolo and up over Makapu'u to Sandy Beach. After that it was a fast tailwind ride back to the park. We had a large group and some visitors including pro MTB racer Shonny Vanlandingham who is lives here part of the year and is working on her mileage base. 

Here are some shots I took today showing Tantalus and the view, some of the group coming up Pali, some dramatic stuff with some teamates in the foreground, my bike, Shonny's bike, and a Hawaiian group shot.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

The missing detail: did Shonny cruise, or did she put the hurt on everyone? 

That bike sure is small. Hers, that is. Yours is big, but you've chosen a nice stealthy orange so it's not so noticeable.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

fastfullback said:


> The missing detail: did Shonny cruise, or did she put the hurt on everyone?
> 
> That bike sure is small. Hers, that is. Yours is big, but you've chosen a nice stealthy orange so it's not so noticeable.



She is cruising, she spent most of her time just hanging back and being nice to everyone. I think that she was injured part of last year but looked really lean and cut today. I think that she could hand out some whooping whenever she feels like it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I love that shot of Honolulu from Tantalus.*

I must have done hundreds if not thousands of laps of Tantalus over the years. As far as I am concerned you could take and post a picture of every inch of the loop and it wouldn't be too much.

Thanks


----------

